#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Boleto (Formato carnê)

## sseduardo

Preciso imprimir um boleto no formato carne em papel A4, com no 3 ou 4 parcelas do carnê em cada pagina A4.

Alguém ja enfrentou este problema ou pode dar dicas que ajudem a solucionar o problema?

Obrigado

----------


## Luspmais

Vai depender do sistema que vc usa, aqui fazemos pelo sistema sicoob e sai 2 boletos por folha A4...

----------


## fsoaress76

Ver se isso te ajuda:
____________________________________________
$parcelas = 20

for ($i=0; $i < $parcelas; $i++){
$quebrapagina = $quebrapagina + 1; 

echo "layout do boleto akqui";


if($quebrapagina == 3){
echo "<br clear=\"all\" style=\"page-breack-before:alwaya\">";
$quebrapagina = 0 
}
}

----------


## thiagofm

Impressão no browser costuma ser na tentativa e erro. Mas existe um aplet que auxilia (nao to achando aqui). ACHEI: MeadCo's ScriptX (para windows)

Mas qual é de fato o seu problema? O sistema já existe, que dificuldade vc está tendo.. ?

----------


## sseduardo

Imprimo 1 boleto por pagina no A4, mas quero passar a emitir carnes, e gostaria de algo pronto, isto é, boleto com canhoto do lado esquerdo e que coubesse mais que 1 por pagina para aproveitar bem o papel.

----------


## thiagofm

Pronto vai ser dificil Eduardo.. A não ser que vc mande alguém fazer  :Smile: 
Nao existe muito material nesse sentido no Brasil, além de que é díficil generalizar estes casos.

Se você não tiver experiencia com desenvolvimento recomendo que vc procure ajuda profissional.

Abraços

----------


## Almirgas

> Pronto vai ser dificil Eduardo.. A não ser que vc mande alguém fazer 
> Nao existe muito material nesse sentido no Brasil, além de que é díficil generalizar estes casos.
> 
> Se você não tiver experiencia com desenvolvimento recomendo que vc procure ajuda profissional.
> 
> Abraços


Se a tua conta bancária for na CAIXA ECONOMICA eles te dão o programa que gera os boletos, e ali tem opção de gerar um boleto individual mes a mes no A4 ou em carnê a partir de 2 folhas, gera 3 boletos por folha A4 e sai com o canhoto como voce quer. Eu uso o sistema da CAIXA e é muito prático. Boa sorte.

----------


## Luspmais

Amigo "Almirgas" qdo vc emite seus boletos no formato carnê já é cobrado a taxa de boleto na sua conta ou só qdo o cliente paga no banco ou lotérica que é cobrado a taxa ? Pergunto isso pq o gerente da minha conta na CEF disse que se emitisse tipo carnê iria cobrar todos os boletos (taxa por boleto) da minha conta indepente de ser pago no banco ou no escritorio... Por esse motivo faço minha movimentação pelo sicoob que não me cobra taxa nenhuma se o cliente pagar no meu escritorio mesmo sendo carnê.

----------


## Almirgas

> Amigo "Almirgas" qdo vc emite seus boletos no formato carnê já é cobrado a taxa de boleto na sua conta ou só qdo o cliente paga no banco ou lotérica que é cobrado a taxa ? Pergunto isso pq o gerente da minha conta na CEF disse que se emitisse tipo carnê iria cobrar todos os boletos (taxa por boleto) da minha conta indepente de ser pago no banco ou no escritorio... Por esse motivo faço minha movimentação pelo sicoob que não me cobra taxa nenhuma se o cliente pagar no meu escritorio mesmo sendo carnê.


Teu gerente da CEF comeu bola, a não ser que voce emita boleto registrado, ai sim voce paga, mas se os clientes são bons não precisa registrar, "no programa tem essa opçao", a maioria dos gerentes não sabem como funciona, pois quem instala o programa é um terceirizado. Eu só pago a taxa se for pago em bancos, lotéricas, etc.. os que pagam direto aqui na empresa não pago a taxa e dou baixa direto por aqui mesmo. Outra coisa o programa tem como voce diariamente on line saber quem pagou voce gera um arquivo e sai vai aparecer como baixado no teu sistema. é muito bom mesmo.

----------


## Luspmais

Certo, obrigado pela dica, vou verificar isso novamente com o gerente. vlw

----------


## Almirgas

> Certo, obrigado pela dica, vou verificar isso novamente com o gerente. vlw


Ai amigo,, resolveu o teu problema de gerar carne pelo sitema de boletos da caixa. Eu estou usando esta opção, e está dando certo. gero 3 boletos por folha A4.

----------


## ClaudioGoes

Olá pessoal
Há algum tempo estou procurando na internet um sistema que gera boleto em formato carnê. Entrei um sistema bem legal. O nome dele é Boleto Fast.
Ele tem vários recursos. Gera boleto em formato carnê e carnê simples. Além de boletos avulsos. Tem cadastro de clientes, exporta e envia boleto por e-mail no formato PDF e Word.
Vale a pena! Recomendo.
Segue o link de teste.
http://www.netdinamica.com.br/boletofast/instalarBoletoFast.exe


Espero ter ajudado!

----------

